# Integrated Stem/Handlebars ??? What do you think?



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any opinions, good or bad, about integrated handlebars and stem? I was looking at the new Cinelli Ram bars and the FSA Plasma's. They look great but I don't know anyone locally who has used them. Any input would be great.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

If they happen to fit your length, rise, and preferred bar angle perfectly, and you never see any reason to change any of those things, and want to spend a bunch more money for the priviledge of having zero options, they're great.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't understand them at all. As dan said, you have zero adjustment options, but they aren't even any lighter, and I don't really know why as they really should be. They should at least be close to 300 grams (sytace f99 w/ ec90 bar) but that ram is 400 grams. That's a quarter pound heavier. At that weight i could pretty much get any budget handlebar and stem, have $100 instead of $700 in it, and have all the stem length, rise, and handlebar width options available. 

Other than the sexy looks, can any integrated owners tell me their rationale for owning them?


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Save your money and get separate components....adjustability is something you will want....

Flash


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Also when you crash and damage the handle bar most likely your stem will be fine. So you can just replace your bars and keep your stem.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*I owed one.*

I have the Dada Alanera and no regrets. I have 7 bikes in 15 years of biking and never had to make any adjustments to the bar. You can only go up or down with the stem angle but I decided to settle with the angle it has. I know I got it mostly because of the looks but my other racing bike I have the ITM Unica and in two years I have not adjust it yet. Bar weights 350g which is not too light but I weight 128 pounds and the bike still weight 15 pounds.

I like it because of style and stiffness and not many people had it.
It is your decision so if you are always playing with adjustnebts and crashing every other day, then go with traditional.

pss. I remember one time I actually had to adjust it because I hit a pot hole and the traditional bar move down. But it is not the bar fault, it was mine for not make it very tight...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think they look great - almost like jewelry. I agree with the adjustability factor. It's something I'd definitely insist on. Crashing can mean a real financial disaster, too.


----------

